

Clojure Debugger? - JackMorgan
http://deliberate-software.com/clojure-debugger/

======
qingu
Tools like (trace ...) in Lisp are helpful, but most of the time you want an
actual debugger. If you are using Eclipse as your Clojure IDE, the plugin
Counterclockwise integrates with the usual Eclipse debugger and let's you do
all the usual things:

[http://code.google.com/p/counterclockwise/](http://code.google.com/p/counterclockwise/)

~~~
coolsunglasses
I keep trying to learn how to use CCW for the debugger, but I've been using
Emacs too long. Realistically we should improve the nrepl tooling so that
everybody can use the editor they're happy with.

------
jwr
I still remember how, when learning common lisp, I kept looking for how to
enable a breakpoint in my code. I wanted a conditional breakpoint that would
fire under specific conditions. I was _really_ surprised to learn that you
just modify your code and insert a (when something (break)) -- and that
(break) function call lands you in a debugger.

I found the elegance and convenience very impressive.

Clojure, unfortunately, is hard to debug, no matter how many trace macros one
uses. In a long-running application I would much rather land in a debugger,
inspect locals, think about what to do next, walk the frames on the stack,
etc.

------
lispm
Tracing functions was available in Lisp shortly after the big flood, when
mankind killed the last dinosaurs.

~~~
JackMorgan
You are absolutely right, it was just my first exposure it, and I wanted to
share it with everyone who didn't already know about it. No disrespect
intended to the Lisp's that already had it.

------
Adrock
> Once in a while, I have felt the need to find out exactly what was going on
> at a certain point, and had to awkwardly put in (do (pprint x) x) statements
> everywhere.

Use this:

[https://github.com/dgrnbrg/spyscope](https://github.com/dgrnbrg/spyscope)

Less awkward and more informative!

~~~
akurilin
Timbre has also a pretty useful spy function for that purpose.

